# Are there any colored tailights for the b14 sentra



## dbigdaddypump (Nov 20, 2003)

I was wondering if anyone knows of any one out there with colored taillight lenses. I would like to get my tails painted the color of my car at least around them. Something like the altezza tails but with the chrome outer parts painted any color possible.


----------



## sentra_hilo (Apr 23, 2003)

well you could heat them up and open it and paint the inside then seal it back up. but i wouldnt recommend it. if your car is black you can find black altezza's on ebay and around the web. other than that I dont know.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

dbigdaddypump said:


> I was wondering if anyone knows of any one out there with colored taillight lenses. I would like to get my tails painted the color of my car at least around them. Something like the altezza tails but with the chrome outer parts painted any color possible.


depending what color.. i may be able to do it for you at a charge


----------



## PHILLY-KID (Jun 28, 2002)

I am in the process of painting my taillights right now.doing. Its easy to do.

1.-Pull lights apart by heating in the oven no more than 5-10 minutes.
2.-Once plastic overs are off, use body fill to fill in the space where the plastic covers fit into aroung the assembly.
3.-Once filler has dried, sand everything down nice and neat and prime with 2 coats of sandable primer.
4.-Once primed, use any color paint and apply 2-3 coats of paint w/ a clearcoat finish.
5. I am leaving my taillight covers off so the lenses are exposed to give the car an unique look. If you put the covers back on then do not bodyfill the space where the covers fit.


----------



## dbigdaddypump (Nov 20, 2003)

PHILLY-KID said:


> I am in the process of painting my taillights right now.doing. Its easy to do.
> 
> 1.-Pull lights apart by heating in the oven no more than 5-10 minutes.
> 2.-Once plastic overs are off, use body fill to fill in the space where the plastic covers fit into aroung the assembly.
> ...


If you have pics of your process it would be nice to see, anything to change those lights would really help being that the only ones found out there are the altezza and the clear tails that I have. I really want a change.......


----------



## dbigdaddypump (Nov 20, 2003)

LIUSPEED said:


> depending what color.. i may be able to do it for you at a charge


I am looking to paint them the same color of my car. I have a metalic blue b14, do you have any pics of your work. I would be really interested in seeing it, most likely, we can do business. What I would like is the altezza light the actual red color and the rest of the chrome area the same color of my car.... I think the would look awsome like that. I am also worried about making the tails leak. But I really would like a change, a custom look would really make anyone happy.


----------



## PHILLY-KID (Jun 28, 2002)

I siliconed the back of the lights so they won't leak. I think when I put the lights back on I'll use caulk to seal the lights to the body. I don't have a digital camera so I'll probably post them when I'm done.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

dbigdaddypump said:


> I am looking to paint them the same color of my car. I have a metalic blue b14, do you have any pics of your work. I would be really interested in seeing it, most likely, we can do business. What I would like is the altezza light the actual red color and the rest of the chrome area the same color of my car.... I think the would look awsome like that. I am also worried about making the tails leak. But I really would like a change, a custom look would really make anyone happy.


that will be hard to do metallic blue... unless u can supply me the paint and stuff i can probably do it.

do a search on member rides on kristinspapi black altezza tails... i made those way before matrix racing and all the other ebay companies did...


----------



## dbigdaddypump (Nov 20, 2003)

LIUSPEED said:


> that will be hard to do metallic blue... unless u can supply me the paint and stuff i can probably do it.
> 
> do a search on member rides on kristinspapi black altezza tails... i made those way before matrix racing and all the other ebay companies did...



I could supply you with everything if you like even the altezza lights. Just let me know what your going to charge and I am ready.......


----------



## xdrian (Jan 15, 2004)

PHILLY-KID can you post some pics so we can see how it looks? sounds like they look real nice.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

PHILLY-KID said:


> I am in the process of painting my taillights right now.doing. Its easy to do.
> 
> 
> 5. I am leaving my taillight covers off so the lenses are exposed to give the car an unique look. If you put the covers back on then do not bodyfill the space where the covers fit.


i was thinking of doin that a while back actually.. so do you have pics.. i wanna see what that looks like in the end..?? Travis


----------



## PHILLY-KID (Jun 28, 2002)

I'll post some pics when they get finished. I don't have a digital camera but I'll still dry and borrow one. I am still on the body stage step


----------



## xdrian (Jan 15, 2004)

PHILLY-KID said:


> I'll post some pics when they get finished. I don't have a digital camera but I'll still dry and borrow one. I am still on the body stage step


koo, keep us updated.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

probably be like 40 bux or so... + shipping cost.

that be great if u can provide the paint etc.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

for metallic blue, they have a paint called "anotized" paint.. like 5 bucks a can at autozone.. you are supposed to prime down whatever you paint, then paint it silver, then let it dry, then you spray the blue anotized on there.. it looks exactly like the reflective blue color... the altezzas already are smooth mirror like silver... So all you would have to is paint the tails anotized blue.. done!


----------



## dbigdaddypump (Nov 20, 2003)

Chuck said:


> for metallic blue, they have a paint called "anotized" paint.. like 5 bucks a can at autozone.. you are supposed to prime down whatever you paint, then paint it silver, then let it dry, then you spray the blue anotized on there.. it looks exactly like the reflective blue color... the altezzas already are smooth mirror like silver... So all you would have to is paint the tails anotized blue.. done!


I would like them the same color of my car

http://us.f1f.yahoofs.com/bc/31006fd1/bc/My+Documents/forsale+014.jpg?bf9YXGABBRs.5LdL


----------



## dbigdaddypump (Nov 20, 2003)

LIUSPEED said:


> probably be like 40 bux or so... + shipping cost.
> 
> that be great if u can provide the paint etc.


take my E-mail [email protected]

this way you can tell me how to go about taking care of this. so we can get started.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

email sent.

do u have more better pictures of your car.. maybe in sunlight and at a distance so i can see the color more clearly.


----------



## dbigdaddypump (Nov 20, 2003)

LIUSPEED said:


> email sent.
> 
> do u have more better pictures of your car.. maybe in sunlight and at a distance so i can see the color more clearly.


how about this pic would this help









http://us.f1f.yahoofs.com/bc/31006fd1/bc/My+Documents/side+fron.jpg?bfBa2GABb_iMyHzO


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

pic not working.


----------



## dbigdaddypump (Nov 20, 2003)

LIUSPEED said:


> pic not working.


Heri is my link to my web page


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

still not working.


----------



## dbigdaddypump (Nov 20, 2003)

LIUSPEED said:


> still not working.


Try it again. It should be okay....


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

nope dont work


----------



## dbigdaddypump (Nov 20, 2003)

LIUSPEED said:


> nope dont work



did you try both links


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

wow... lol.. 
im gonna have to unsubscribe to this thread because you guys arnt Private Messageing..... Travis


----------



## 5aprilc (Oct 15, 2005)

sentra_hilo said:


> well you could heat them up and open it and paint the inside then seal it back up. but i wouldnt recommend it. if your car is black you can find black altezza's on ebay and around the web. other than that I dont know.



Now when you say heat them up and open it, what are you talking about, because I bought a set of Altezza taillights for my 96 sentra but haven't been able to put them in because the old ones won't come out, how do I get them out, are they guled in? Thanks.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

5aprilc said:


> Now when you say heat them up and open it, what are you talking about, because I bought a set of Altezza taillights for my 96 sentra but haven't been able to put them in because the old ones won't come out, how do I get them out, are they guled in? Thanks.


holy old thread bump!

He was gonna heat them up to paint the inside of the taillights, I answered your question in the other thread you asked this question in.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

Old thread, wow!!!! 

There is silicone or gauk or what ever you call it "Sealing" the lights. (If you want to call it that) Wait for a really REALLY warm day. Then. Very lightly tap all the screw studs with a hammer 3 on each side, Then Push those studs as hard as you can back and forth from the 2 to the outside 1 back and forth. Then when there is just the tiniest bit of room to get your fingures in. (ON BOTH SIDES NOT JUST ONE) Pull out slowly a little left, a little right. Back and forth till it rips out. (More than likely, you will have black silicone stuff stretch all over the place. Its fun stuff. 

To be honest. *DO NOT* install altezza style tail lamps in your car. Every single altezza style tail lamp for the Sentra B14 WILL leak. Once a little bit of humidity gets in your trunk.... Your done. There is a place in the altezza that lets humidity get in. There is no way to close it off because its to big of an odd hole. (Trust me ive had several sets of these tails. 5 sets. I gave up and bought SE-L Tails. Since the SE-L I bought didnt have them allready.?. Loser kid.)

There this should end any talk in this thread about this work.


----------



## 5aprilc (Oct 15, 2005)

I have a 96 Sentra just bought new Altezza taillights. The stock one's where glued in which makes me wonder should I glue in the aftermarket one's? Because I am getting some condensation in both taillights, I think it's because water is getting in some how. Does anyone know how to get the condensation to go away? Then I probably glue them in next time to keep this from happening again.


----------



## 5aprilc (Oct 15, 2005)

I have a 96 Sentra just bought new Altezza taillights. The stock one's where glued in which makes me wonder should I glue in the aftermarket one's? Because I am getting some condensation in both taillights, I think it's because water is getting in some how. Does anyone know how to get the condensation to go away? Then I will probably glue them in next time to keep this from happening again.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

you will want to open them up and re-seal them up with new sealant.

do a search on how to open headlights/tail lights and it will have instructions how you do so using your oven.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> you will want to open them up and re-seal them up with new sealant.
> 
> do a search on how to open headlights/tail lights and it will have instructions how you do so using your oven.


Im so sick of saying this over and over again.
DONT BUY ALTEZZA STYLE TAIL LAMPS FOR THE SENTRA. No matter how good you seal it and how much silicone you put just above the tail lamps to keep water from leaking down, even if you make a new path for the water to fall down and NOT down into the tail lamps, its going to get humidity into the lamp itself. There is a wide opening in the red part of the tail lamp that allows humidity to get into there from the trunk. Its ALWAYS AND EVENTUALLY GOING TO GET IN. Unless yo ulive in Arizona, forget the Altezza style lamps. Ive had 5 pairs within two sentras. Forget it. Trust me.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

well I bought the black housing tails from matrix and looking around I decided to do a bit of chance work. Imagine my surprise when it worked.

First after reading all of this I knew that mine were going to leak no matter what I did so I figured if it was going to leak then fine. Give the water a place to exit. 

I used a dremel and drill about 8 small holes right behind the lense into the housing so that they are not visable. Then I drilled a slightly larger hole where most of the water was collecting for it to drain out. Water leaks in yes but water leaks right back out and there is enough airflow to prevent condensation. The lights themselves are sealed behind the red lenses and no water gets into those so it isn't a big deal. After all of this there is still one prob but easily fixed. Sand drying on the bottom of the housing, So once a month a take them out run some water thru the lights and bingo problem fixed

I know it's not a perfect fix and people will be like wtf but I have had no problems with condensation and water since then. If you are going to have leaky altezzas this in my opinion is the best thing to do

as you can see no condensation


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

Done that also. Wait untill it gets really humid out. Like Ive said, ive done everything, and ive owned just about every altezza style lamp for the Sentra except the Carbon Fiber ones. Wait until it gets humid out or after it has rained for a long time, and then it gets really hot and dry the next day. That black is going to dry up the water real quick, sure....... but its also going to start spotting. Trust me, wait till it happends, your going to say to yourself. "Man, why did I waist my time turning my tail lamps to swiss cheese?"


----------

